# Angeln in Tschechien (Nähe Eger)



## frankd (14. Mai 2001)

Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrungen (Gewässer, Angelkarte, etc.) für Westböhmen, Nähe Eger.frank


----------



## Siluro (14. Mai 2001)

Hallo Frank
Einen guten Rat
Wenn du mit dem Auto fährst,lass es nicht aus den Augen


----------



## frankd (15. Mai 2001)

Naja, kann sein, dass man etwas aufpassen muß. Wäre aber über Gewässer Tipps etc. dankbar.
Frank


----------



## fishhawk (15. Mai 2001)

Wenn du English oder Tschechisch kannst, dann probier diesen Link.Evtl. kannst du ja mit Babylon übersetzten lassen. http://www.piscia.comp.cz/


----------



## fishhawk (15. Mai 2001)

Hoppla, hier haben sie es auch in Deutsch : http://www.piscia.comp.cz/crs_jc/Crs-jihd.htm


----------



## fishhawk (15. Mai 2001)

Auch nicht schlecht: http://flyfishing.misto.cz/_MAIL_/indexen.html


----------



## frankd (16. Mai 2001)

Danke für Deine Postings. Bin nach dem Durchklicken auf folgende deutschsprachige Seite mit Infos über Westböhmen gelangt: http://www.top.cz/crsplzen/index.htmlDenke das Angeln in Böhmen kann Spass machen.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Mai 2001)

Feine Sache so ein Internet, woher kriegt man sonst so schnell so gute Infos ?Übrigens war ich mal in der Nähe von Brünn zum Angeln.Ich kann nur sagen : Hut ab vor den Tschechen.Solch detailierte Fangbestimmungen mit hieb- und stichfesten Wortdefinitionen hab ich nicht mal in Kanada gesehen. Und das alles in Deutsch.Und der Schwarze Sheriff ist auch regelmäßig Streife gegangen.Da würden bei uns Zuhause einige Fischräuber große Augen machen, aber das steht auf nenm anderen Blatt.Petri Heil in Böhmen und schreib mal, wie es wahr.


----------



## frankd (17. Mai 2001)

Petri Dank.
Schreibe auf jeden Fall nächste Woche, wie es war. Hoffe nur es kommt nichts mehr dazwischen.. Habe inzwischen Fischereiverband Pilsen (innerhalb eines Tages) Antwort erhalten, wo die Fischereischeine zu beziehen sind. Toller Service. Freu mich auf ein Wochenende in Tschechien.Frank


----------



## frankd (19. Mai 2001)

Bin wieder zurück aus Eger. Für Hecht / Zander ist die Schonzeit bis 16. Juni. Die Tageskarte kostet 25,- DM. Habe heute ein kleinen Tagesausflug gemacht und mir ein paar Seen angeschaut. Wirklich Klasse die Natur! Werde ab 16. Juni wohl öfter mal nach Wesböhmen fahren (50 KM).Gruß Frank


----------



## Pfreimdangler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien (Nähe Eger)*

Schon schade, seit 2001 wurde kein Beitrag über Angeln in der CZ mehr geschrieben,
oder vielleicht noch schlimmer, gar nicht mehr geangelt?


----------



## Krabbenfänger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien (Nähe Eger)*



Pfreimdangler schrieb:


> Schon schade, seit 2001 wurde kein Beitrag über Angeln in der CZ mehr geschrieben,
> oder vielleicht noch schlimmer, gar nicht mehr geangelt?


Laut Suche schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=6340258


----------

